# Lee Labrada's Son



## d2r2ddd (Dec 19, 2013)

Hunter Labrada ... good genes like dad .... 

Hunter Labrada | Iron Man Magazine


----------



## swolesearcher (Dec 19, 2013)

he looks great. like father like son


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 19, 2013)

More proof that genetics are a big part of the game


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 20, 2013)

plus 1st class "supplements" fm dad


----------

